# Notebook+Monitor= Dualmonitor?



## MMC2002 (2. November 2002)

Hola

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das Gericom X5 Notebook zugelegt
Hier mal ein paar Details:
Prozessor: Mobile Intel® Pentium® 4M 1,6 GHz
Speicher: 256 MB DDR RAM 
30 GB HDD
Graphic: nVidia GeForce 4 MAP 32 MB DDR-RAM
Sound: 16bit full duplex
3xUSB 2.0, VGA, LAN, Modem
OS: MS Windows XP Pro
Da das Notebook ja einen VGA-Ausgang hat und ich natürlich schonmal meinen Monitor angeschlossen habe, und ich auf dem Notebook und dem Monitor ein Bild hatte, stellt sich für mich die Frage ----> Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass ich meinen Monitor als richtigen Dual-Monitor verwenden kann.
Vielleicht noch etwas zur Erklärung. Ich habe wie gesagt auf beiden was gesehen, allerdings habe ich auf beiden das gleiche gesehen. Ich hoffe irgendwer versteht worauf ich hinauswill.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. November 2002)

Verstehe ich Dich richtig, das Du beide Monitor nutzen willst und z.B.
Palletten von Photoshop auf den zweiten Monitor "auslagern" willst um eine größere Arbeitsfläche zu erhalten?


Also, das müsste über Eigenschaften der Grafikkarte hinzubekommen sein!

Müsste es Montag mal in der Firma testen, da habe ich es schon hinbekommen und hat funktioniert!


----------



## Kaprolactam (2. November 2002)

Öhm, wenn die Notebook-Grafikkarte kein Dual-Head unterstützt (und das tun die wenigsten, die Mobile GeForce soweit ich weiß nicht) kannst du das völlig vergessen. Dann kannst du auf dem externen nämlich nur das Bild des TFTs anzeigen.

/Kapro


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. November 2002)

Das könnte gut sein ( @ Kapro )...


Habe in der Firma (Billig-) Laptop mit SIS Grafikchipsatz, da geht das...(zum Glück)!


----------



## MMC2002 (2. November 2002)

thx erstmal für die schnellen antworten.
@Webcutdirektor:
genauso meinte ich das.

Ich hoffe mal das Kaprolactam nicht recht hat.  
Ansonsten muss ich halt in eine Dual-Karte investieren. Wo wir gerade dabei sind, welche sind denn richtig gut?


----------



## melmager (3. November 2002)

hmm beim notebook kannst du keine neue/andre grafikkarte einbauen :-(


----------



## MMC2002 (3. November 2002)

Das ist mir auch klar. Ich habe ja noch meinen "großen" Rechenknecht.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (6. November 2002)

> Laptop mit SIS Grafikchipsatz


- Nichts gegen SiS Grafikchipsätze ! 

Leider stime ich mit Kapro überein. Die wenigsten Mobile GeForce Karten dürften DualHead Unterstützung bieten.


----------

